# Lift station w/o vent



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Went on a call for a lift station that catches 2 drains then pumps it across the basement to the main drain. The problem is that there is no outside vent off the pit. Someone put an air admittance valve under the sink thinking it would work. Well I went to check it out and there is no way to get a vent out of the building. I was thinking of drilling a hole in the lid of the pit and making a loop vent out of 2 or 3" pipe above it. Another thought was to drill hole in the lid and run it clear back over to the sink and reconnect it where the air valve is (loop vent sorta?) 

Any idea? Going back tomorrow to hopefully resolve the issue. (sink keeps gurgling it's driving the new home owner crazy)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It need to be vented outside...
An AAV will not work...
And any other solution will stink...

Of course Studor has a way of doing it but that would work with or without their valve in place...

http://www.ipscorp.com/pdf/studor/Studor_AAV_DesignCrit_Jan09.pdf


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

3KP said:


> Went on a call for a lift station that catches 2 drains then pumps it across the basement to the main drain. The problem is that there is no outside vent off the pit. Someone put an air admittance valve under the sink thinking it would work. Well I went to check it out and there is no way to get a vent out of the building. I was thinking of drilling a hole in the lid of the pit and making a loop vent out of 2 or 3" pipe above it. Another thought was to drill hole in the lid and run it clear back over to the sink and reconnect it where the air valve is (loop vent sorta?)
> 
> Any idea? Going back tomorrow to hopefully resolve the issue. (sink keeps gurgling it's driving the new home owner crazy)


The best bet is to tell them straight up that a vent needs to go up and out to meet code. Is there a reason why it cannot be run through the roof? Run it up through a closet and let a G.C. Box it in. 

At the very least run a line up and tie into the main drain as it should be vented. If the drains are not properly vented then tell them to get over it a vent is going up and out. 

In the words of one of my old apprentice instructors(May he R.I.P.) "Don't know why you damn kids are afraid to do things right. How hard is it to run a line? Quit making excuses and do the job right." :laughing: We had been discussing a very similar situation.

Redwood beat me to it and has a picture. Lol


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

And any other solution will stink...



How would it stink if it's resealed with a loop vent?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3KP said:


> How would it stink if it's resealed with a loop vent?
> 
> How would studor work isn't it a AV?


See the picture I added above...
It would work the same with or without their crappy AAV in the line...:laughing:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Guess I will grab another studor tomorrow and try the diagram out. It's kind of like a loop vent with a studor in it. I'll also try to talk owner in taking vent out. Maybe I can run it up outside of back of the house? People!:whistling2:

As for a chase there is no closets close by. Kitchen is above it and hallway. They don't want to destroy drywall or take space out of the rooms (not a very big house)


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

3KP said:


> Guess I will grab another studor tomorrow and try the diagram out. It's kind of like a loop vent with a studor in it. I'll also try to talk owner in taking vent out. Maybe I can run it up outside of back of the house? People!:whistling2:
> 
> As for a chase there is no closets close by. Kitchen is above it and hallway. They don't want to destroy drywall or take space out of the rooms (not a very big house)


Nobody ever wants their house tore up, that doesn't change the reality. 

My give a damn meter has been broken lately. :laughing:


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I don't see a good way of doing it, short of running a vent up. Here I wouldn't be allowed to tie the vent into the main drain below other fixtures. 

Tell them if they want the sink to stop gurgling, it needs to be vented up somehow.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

JoshJ said:


> Yeah, I don't see a good way of doing it, short of running a vent up. Here I wouldn't be allowed to tie the vent into the main drain below other fixtures.
> 
> Tell them if they want the sink to stop gurgling, it needs to be vented up somehow.


 
3pk...How have you bee lately...??

I referred someone to you yesterday..




I would drill a 2 inch hole in the lid of the pit and run a vent up and tie it into the nearest sewer line.. or the main clean out plug.. if it is near by..



I have stumbled into DIYERs doing it that way a lot of times when you cant get a vent up 3 floors.. I have also seen a check valve installed horizontally in the top of the loop just in case there was a ever a back up.... 
Also have seen a tee installed where the main clean out was with a new clean out behind it..
They ran it up high and over then down to the clean out and it appeared to work ok.....



*Yes , I know , of course it is not code* and it aint technically right, but will work perfectly as a vent for the system when there is no other re-course.. short of literally tearing up the home..


now wait for it, wait for it......


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been OK I guess. trying to keep up with work. I picked up 2 contracts with property mangers (rental houses) getting ready to start 8 big projects Remodels, Replumb, and couple of new homes. I average 4 service calls a day. I have a tankless to install today (customer bought it off line) 

I sent you one last week not sure if you did it or not. 

Looks like I need to hire someone again (ready to get robbed and screwed over again) :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

3KP said:


> I've been OK I guess. trying to keep up with work. I picked up 2 contracts with property mangers (rental houses) getting ready to start 8 big projects Remodels, Replumb, and couple of new homes. I average 4 service calls a day. I have a tankless to install today (customer bought it off line)
> 
> I sent you one last week not sure if you did it or not.
> 
> Looks like I need to hire someone again (ready to get robbed and screwed over again) :laughing:


that tankless install sounds like a good time... ;yea buddy....

We have been pretty busy ourselves.... I have been turning down a lot of sewer + drain cleanings... 
I just dont have the time for them

good luck with finding some one trust worthy......


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> ...I would drill a 2 inch hole in the lid of the pit and run a vent up and tie it into the nearest sewer line...


Isn't that what is in Red's drawing.

Sounds like good plumbin' to me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

3KP said:


> ...They don't want to destroy drywall or take space out of the rooms...


...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

reds pic is basicly an island fixture vent(per my code) thats how i do my pits in this case. the studor is legal and nothing in my code says that i cant tie the vent back into a vented drain if i want to. the studor makes it legal and the tie in to the drain makes it work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Isn't that what is in Red's drawing.
> 
> Sounds like good plumbin' to me.


Good 'n Shioty....


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> I have stumbled into DIYERs doing it that way a lot of times when you cant get a vent up 3 floors.. I have also seen a check valve installed horizontally in the top of the loop just in case there was a ever a back up....


Wouldn't a check valve in the horizontal inhibit the flow of air to the sump pit?


----------

